
Netflix never used its $1 million algorithm due to engineering costs - pitdesi
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/04/netflix-never-used-its-1-million-algorithm-due-to-engineering-costs.ars/
======
gmig
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3838958>

